# Tuscarawas River Pike?



## Super Snagger (Feb 21, 2005)

Do any of you fish the Tuscarawas River for pike? If so when do you start and where do you go?


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

i fish down at the sewage plant on the plant side . other side is good too.just listen for reports they will come.down from plant where the two rivers run into each other is good too.....dover behind fea market


----------



## Super Snagger (Feb 21, 2005)

Thanks for the info, what baits do you use to catch them? I fish for musky, so i have a lot of bucktails. Thanks again Doug


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

last year i used floating jigs...red...with a nice minnow small slitshot about 8 inches above jig.lot of guys use chubs


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

in my opinion the best pike fishing on the tusc. is now until about the second week of april. i fish the new philadelphia area, ive also done good at the old state dam at tuscarawas. i like big spinnerbaits and a variety of crankbaits !!! dont be afraid to work them fast !!! i start out fishing slow and then go to the next extreme and work the bait FAST !!! one way or the other usually works . big creek chubs work well too about 2 ft under a bobber in eddies behind wood piles. to me pike are always around the wood piles !!!
GOOD LUCK !!! i dont catch alot of pike but i usually get some nice ones this time of year. 30-32 inches are common !!


----------



## Action (Apr 8, 2004)

Here's a pike from where Husky is talking about that I caught on a big Rogue.
There's allot of pike in the river.


----------



## Super Snagger (Feb 21, 2005)

I know were there the flea market is, but for some reason I can not seem to remember where the sewage plant is. When you say big spinnerbaits, how big do you mean, 3/4 oz 1 oz I even have some 2 oz. What color? thanks for all the help!! doug


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

go past the east entrance of flea market and turn right at the lite before bridge. my pike are 30 to 32 inches out of there, but i seen bigger.


----------



## Super Snagger (Feb 21, 2005)

I was thinking about the Riverside antique market in New Phila. It has been a while since i was in the area so bare with me please. I am planning on making a trip back home in March sometime and was wanting to try to catch a few pike. Would any of you like some company when fishing for some pike? I appreciate all the help you have given me all ready and hope see some of you this spring while fishing! Thanks Again DOUG


----------



## Super Snagger (Feb 21, 2005)

Are you talking about the flea market by Moran's Night Club? If so, I know were you are talking about.


----------



## Action (Apr 8, 2004)

Its across Tusc. Ave from Morans.


----------



## Super Snagger (Feb 21, 2005)

thanks for the information I am planning on hitting it a couple times this month. thanks again, Doug


----------



## old formula (Oct 20, 2004)

I might have trouble turning into morans instead of the river,either way something fishy will probably happen.


----------

